# 35M mos in the 75th Ranger Regiment



## Dj323 (Jun 29, 2018)

Without breaking OPSEC, can anyone elaborate on what a humint collector would be doing in regiment. Would I be able to do my job like going "outside the wire" or would I be stuck on a fob doing nothing but deskwork or other tedious tasks. Would I be able to go out into the field and gather information from human sources and other tasks as required or would I have to wait until I'm an E-5 and higher to be doing those type of things. I'm really interested in the intelligence career field more specifically this mos so I'm just trying to gather if it would be the right decision to make to be a humint collector in the regiment and be able to use the language I learn to interact with people and to help support the mission. I'm also considering 35P and 35N and going into regiment in either one of those mos's. Or when the time comes should I just enlist with an 11x/b option 40 contract if I really want to be out in the field so much. I understand that all Intel specialties involve paperwork and powerpoints except for 35T of course but I just want to choose one where it's half deskwork and half field work or more so on the field work. I'm interested in Intel because my father was an imagery analyst who was lucky enough due to his past background as an infantryman allowed him to support sof out in the field sometimes as an imagery guy he was good at what he does. So yeah because of him it sparked my interest in the Intel community. As of right I have been studying a little bit the levantine dialect of arabic can speak in little sentences and understand a little of the dialect but struggle of course with reading and writing it. And hope to be proficient in it by September or October cause that's when I'll have my ged by then so that I may enlist. And if anyone could provide what it would be like as an 35P or 35N in the regiment please let me know. Sorry for the long post and apologize for any ignorance/arrogance I may or may not present in this post.


----------



## AWP (Jun 29, 2018)

You already have a thread with this question.


----------

